# 3.5 HP Pennstate DC upgrade.



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Congrats on your new DC. One step at a time.


----------



## mike1950 (Jun 23, 2013)

Thanks Roger- The ductwork is slow going. But it will be worth it. It is already a big improvement with band saw.


----------



## CharlieK (Jan 6, 2008)

That is a very impressive DC. What size ductwork are you using? How far is it from the DC to the furthest machine?


----------



## mike1950 (Jun 23, 2013)

6" duct with 4" drops except at planers. They are 5". at 28' there is a chop saw. there will be a planer at about 18' which is what will create the most material. Basically it is over kill but It was all part of the package..


----------



## CharlieK (Jan 6, 2008)

I like the way you are doing it. I would rather have a little more than the minimum than to be undersized.


----------



## mike1950 (Jun 23, 2013)

I had a 1 1/2 horse 2 bag shop fox with a can collector before. I have only used this on band saw and sander. It works great and I have 2 gates open. Looking forward to having it finished and on to projects again.. Thanks for you interest CharlieK


----------



## English (May 10, 2014)

PennState makes great dc's. I have the 2.5 hp Tempest. I can run with two 4" gates to my table saw, one 6" gate to my jointer any one 4" gate to my miter saw all open and it still picks up the saw dust and gets back to the barrel. As for fine dust none of my tools have collection hoodsgood enough to get the fine stuff.

I ran 6" duct to as close as I could get to my machines. My longest flex hose is 2 1/2 feet long. It makes a big difference in the duct losses.


----------



## mike1950 (Jun 23, 2013)

> PennState makes great dc s. I have the 2.5 hp Tempest. I can run with two 4" gates to my table saw, one 6" gate to my jointer any one 4" gate to my miter saw all open and it still picks up the saw dust and gets back to the barrel. As for fine dust none of my tools have collection hoodsgood enough to get the fine stuff.
> 
> I ran 6" duct to as close as I could get to my machines. My longest flex hose is 2 1/2 feet long. It makes a big difference in the duct losses.
> 
> ...


----------

